# Virginia GTO owners



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

I live in Franklin, VA. My office is in Portsmouth, VA. Anyone else around??

Mike


----------



## GOKBGO (Jan 1, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> I live in Franklin, VA. My office is in Portsmouth, VA. Anyone else around??
> 
> Mike


Mike,

I'm moving to the Tidewater area very soon, and was looking at buying a GTO. I noticed my insurance company would charge me less to insure an '04 or '05 GTO than my current car, an '02 Mustang GT. Kinda wierd huh? I was wondering if you wouldn't mind PM'ing me what you pay every 6 mos. for insurance on the GTO.

Kyle


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

GOKBGO said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm moving to the Tidewater area very soon, and was looking at buying a GTO. I noticed my insurance company would charge me less to insure an '04 or '05 GTO than my current car, an '02 Mustang GT. Kinda wierd huh? I was wondering if you wouldn't mind PM'ing me what you pay every 6 mos. for insurance on the GTO.
> 
> Kyle


Soon as I find out I will let you know. You would think I would know that right off, but kinda an after thought or no thought at all.

Mike


----------



## C'Ville GTO (Jan 5, 2005)

*Virginia GTO's*

I purchased a Torrid Red M6 in late Nov and have yet to see another one on the road. Any others in the state?


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes, he lives in Newport News. He's an EMT with the city. His handle is Speeder. I don't think he follows this forum. He purchased his GTO from Duke in Suffolk as did I.

Mike


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2005)

Just picked my 2004 Silver with red leather and aftermarket Westbasto Hollandia 710 series sunroof this week. I live in Front Royal, VA


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Nick said:


> Just picked my 2004 Silver with red leather and aftermarket Westbasto Hollandia 710 series sunroof this week. I live in Front Royal, VA


Welcome, I live in Franklin.

Mike


----------



## C'Ville GTO (Jan 5, 2005)

Nick - where did you have the sunroof put in and final cost. Serious consideration but could not get location and cost in VA


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

Va Beach here.


----------



## kmav8tor (Jan 22, 2005)

Gloucester. That's right Gloucester Virginia, not Mass.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

kmav8tor said:


> Gloucester. That's right Gloucester Virginia, not Mass.


Did 2 cars shows there last year and have a AV friend lives there that works for the paper mill.

Mike


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I retired from the military spending 15 years in Hampton Roads. I'm in NC at the present, but may be moving back to the area. Working on a Portsmouth PD job for myself or the wife.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

roadracer said:


> I retired from the military spending 15 years in Hampton Roads. I'm in NC at the present, but may be moving back to the area. Working on a Portsmouth PD job for myself or the wife.


My office is in Portsmouth. If you come back shoot me a PM. Va Beach cops have more toys. That city has a lot of money, Portsmouth doesn't.

Mike


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> I live in Franklin, VA. My office is in Portsmouth, VA. Anyone else around??
> 
> Mike


I live in Virginia Beach. Have not seen any GTO's around here.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

bluegto04 said:


> I live in Virginia Beach. Have not seen any GTO's around here.


I would think once it starts to warm up and Jenro's starts having car shows on Sat. you will see some...me.

Mike


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> I would think once it starts to warm up and Jenro's starts having car shows on Sat. you will see some...me.
> 
> Mike


I was at Jenro's several times last year. I am a club member of the Greater Tidewater Owners (GTOS). Would like to see other 2004 and 2005 GTO's join the club.

Chris


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

bluegto04 said:


> I was at Jenro's several times last year. I am a club member of the Greater Tidewater Owners (GTOS). Would like to see other 2004 and 2005 GTO's join the club.
> 
> Chris


Didn't even know there was a club in Tidewater. How do I join??

I am a member of the Chevy Avalanche Club and BeachCombers Corvette Club already.

Mike


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> Didn't even know there was a club in Tidewater. How do I join??
> 
> I am a member of the Chevy Avalanche Club and BeachCombers Corvette Club already.
> 
> Mike


Follow this link http://clubs.hemmings.com/frameset.cfm?club=gtos and click on the contact email. The contacts name is Jeff. Just let him know you want to join the club. It cost $15.00 to join the club. After you join, you will receive a club letter with upcoming events.

Chris


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

Mike


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

just found this site. great forum. i just got my new 2005 gto 2/25/05 torrid red w/ red leather 6 speed. so any others around here in va? oh by the way i am in franklin county,va.


----------



## C'Ville GTO (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome......


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

redgoat said:


> just found this site. great forum. i just got my new 2005 gto 2/25/05 torrid red w/ red leather 6 speed. so any others around here in va? oh by the way i am in franklin county,va.


I am in Franklin, VA 197 miles from you. Welcome aboard.

Mike


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

Live and work in Elkton, purchased '05 Yellow Jacket in Harrisonburg, havn't seen other 05's around, see lots of 04's for sale.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

glad to be aboard.....so how many gto they making this yr?


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,
I just picked up my 05 CG M6 from the dealer today arty: . Im out in Chesapeake, I cant say that I have seen to many other GTO's in this area. I have driven many different High performance cars, Shelby series 1, MB SL600, BMW M3 & 6 series, ZO6 and ZR1 vette's. The GTO is among one of the best I have ever driven, very well built. Fit and finish match or beat the competition and for 20,000.00 less. 
If by anychance anyone is concerned about protecting the paint and front end of their new GTO or any other car go to www.ultrashield-hr.com. Mention the forum and you will get 10% off of all work completed by April 15th.


----------



## snothrasher (Mar 16, 2005)

whats goin on everyone? my dad just bought an 05 Cyclone Grey M6 about a week ago. we're from Yorktown and i've only seen one other 05 so far on route 17 and it was red. anyone know of any actual clubs where they have meets and actually do things together? my dad has a lot of free time and it would do him some good.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

snothrasher said:


> whats goin on everyone? my dad just bought an 05 Cyclone Grey M6 about a week ago. we're from Yorktown and i've only seen one other 05 so far on route 17 and it was red. anyone know of any actual clubs where they have meets and actually do things together? my dad has a lot of free time and it would do him some good.


They are starting up at Jenro's the first weekend in April, which is in Va Beach off Independence blvd. They usually start around 3pm and end a dark.

Maybe we could all gather there if the weather will cooperate at around 4pm April 2?? Maybe a dinner after??

Mike


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> They are starting up at Jenro's the first weekend in April, which is in Va Beach off Independence blvd. They usually start around 3pm and end a dark.
> 
> Maybe we could all gather there if the weather will cooperate at around 4pm April 2?? Maybe a dinner after??
> 
> Mike


Im up for that. :cheers


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Im up for that. :cheers


Thats 2! Anyone else??

Mike


----------



## DanoGTO (Mar 18, 2005)

gtoavette I looked at the car you bought. I live in Suffolk, but I bought my car in Williamsburg because Duke didn't have any M6's left when I bought mine. I have a Torrid Red/Black M6. 

I work in Portsmouth at the Naval Hospital. I have seen 3 different Torrid Red, 3 different black and one Yellow GTO around. All 2004's. In the past 2 weeks I have seen a Torrid Red and Cyclone Grey 05's here in Suffolk. So I think the Hampton Roads area is now getting a few more GTO's.

Exaclty where is this place in Va. Beach your talking about? I may try to come out there some weekend.

I don't frequent this board much, I usally spend more time at another board.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

DanoGTO said:


> gtoavette I looked at the car you bought. I live in Suffolk, but I bought my car in Williamsburg because Duke didn't have any M6's left when I bought mine. I have a Torrid Red/Black M6.
> 
> I work in Portsmouth at the Naval Hospital. I have seen 3 different Torrid Red, 3 different black and one Yellow GTO around. All 2004's. In the past 2 weeks I have seen a Torrid Red and Cyclone Grey 05's here in Suffolk. So I think the Hampton Roads area is now getting a few more GTO's.
> 
> ...


I am surprised I haven't seen you. I come thru Suffolk every day. Jenro's is in Va Beach near Aragona village. From 264 Take the second Independence blvd exit toward Pembroke Mall. Follow about 5 miles and Haygood Shopping center is on the left and Jenro's (small rest.) is at far right of shopping center next to ABC store. You can't miss it on a good day, the parking lot will be full of show cars.

Seeya there
Mike


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey what have you guys had to pay in personal property tax on your GTO's? Im registering mine out of state so I don't have to put that damn plat on the front.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Hey what have you guys had to pay in personal property tax on your GTO's? Im registering mine out of state so I don't have to put that damn plat on the front.


I think mine was around $500. The wife pays them I try not to look. Don't have much choice on front plate, but some of my Corvette buddies just don't run one.

Mike


----------



## snothrasher (Mar 16, 2005)

as goes the front plate issue... i had a '99 z28 and put on entirely new grille that didn't even have a bracket for the plate. i got stopped 3 times by the same state trooper, probably new to the area, no ticket though. when i did get pulled for speeding one time the officer did check to see if i had a front plate, which i did not, he didn't add it on to my ticket. york county cops don't care about that kind of stuff. its only a $25 ticket and i don't know of anyone who has gotten it. it's definitely worth taking that eye sore off though.


----------



## KnuckleHead (Mar 22, 2005)

*You look smarter than that*

1) Only a KnuckleHead would drive his Dads' GTO without permission. 
2) A fist fight with an old man is never as easy as it looks. 
AND..... 
3) a word to the wise IS sufficient. :cool


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey guys. Richmond, VA guy here looking/wishing for a GTO. Definitely want 6m. I've found a used one with a really good price, I'm just trying to justify it to myself. I drive a lot (2-3K a month), and I'm not sure it would be practical. But I've never been more smitten w/ a car than I am with the GTO. I already have a vanity plate picked out. . . . :lol:


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

zog said:


> Hey guys. Richmond, VA guy here looking/wishing for a GTO. Definitely want 6m. I've found a used one with a really good price, I'm just trying to justify it to myself. I drive a lot (2-3K a month), and I'm not sure it would be practical. But I've never been more smitten w/ a car than I am with the GTO. I already have a vanity plate picked out. . . . :lol:


I drive mine 90 miles round trip 5 days a week and have to fill twice...with the good stuff. I will probably try to find something a little better with the fuel mileage, but keep the GTO fer sure.

Mike


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> I drive mine 90 miles round trip 5 days a week and have to fill twice...with the good stuff. I will probably try to find something a little better with the fuel mileage, but keep the GTO fer sure.
> 
> Mike


My travel is only a couple days a week, but usually at least 250 miles round trip. On those days I may take the maxima and *GASP* let the wife drive the goat. An 8th grade teacher in a GTO * * *


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

Richmond, VA here. Just bought my goat today. Phantom black with red interior. I love it! Hope to run into some of you guys. Well not "run into" but maybe just meet a few of ya.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

2005Goat said:


> Richmond, VA here. Just bought my goat today. Phantom black with red interior. I love it! Hope to run into some of you guys. Well not "run into" but maybe just meet a few of ya.


Welcome, maybe you can cruise down for April 2 GTG at Jenro's in Va Beach.

Mike


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

How many people do we have coming to that sofar? Ill be there with my wife and kid.


----------



## snothrasher (Mar 16, 2005)

i told my pops about it and he said he would have attended but he's going to vegas for business that weekend and told me he's taking BOTH sets of keys. so looks like you won't be seeing me either... the nerve of that man! i may take a ride out there to see the cars anyways. we'll have to do it again sometime.


----------



## DanoGTO (Mar 18, 2005)

If it is not opening weekend for my kids baseball games, me and the family may make it out. Not sure yet I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

I am doing a beginner road auto cross course in Pungo which ODU is putting on that morning and early afternoon. I will be at Jenro's around 4pm if I don't wreck my GTO...just kidding, it's slow speed.

Mike


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

DanoGTO said:


> If it is not opening weekend for my kids baseball games, me and the family may make it out. Not sure yet I will just have to wait and see.


Do you own an Avalanche?? Looks like one beside your GTO. I have an 05. Just sold my 02 2500, 4x4, 8.1L...it looked sharp. 6" lift 33" tires, ram air hood, flames and a lot more. I had a custon stainless steel bumper built in Texas with a 9000# winch...$4000.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

i might try to make it down there on the 5th. i am bout 4-5 hrs away. but it might be worth the trip to meet up with more goat owners. anybody thought about coming up to around roanoke??? i know there are more than just me around here that has one. so if you guy are interested in tring to come up this way. i can set it up.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

redgoat said:


> i might try to make it down there on the 5th. i am bout 4-5 hrs away. but it might be worth the trip to meet up with more goat owners. anybody thought about coming up to around roanoke??? i know there are more than just me around here that has one. so if you guy are interested in tring to come up this way. i can set it up.


You mean the 2nd don't you??

Mike


----------



## DanoGTO (Mar 18, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> Do you own an Avalanche?? Looks like one beside your GTO. I have an 05. Just sold my 02 2500, 4x4, 8.1L...it looked sharp. 6" lift 33" tires, ram air hood, flames and a lot more. I had a custon stainless steel bumper built in Texas with a 9000# winch...$4000.



Yeah, I have a 2003 Victory Red Avalanch. You can see it a bit in that pic behind the GTO in my avatar. I haven't done anything too it, we use it as the family vehicle most of the time.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

DanoGTO said:


> Yeah, I have a 2003 Victory Red Avalanch. You can see it a bit in that pic behind the GTO in my avatar. I haven't done anything too it, we use it as the family vehicle most of the time.


There is an Avalanche Club that I belong to that will give you a ton of ideas. We are having an Avalanche GTG in Bowling Green in April. We have 84 AV's signed up so far. You ought to check out the web site.
"www.chevyavalanchefanclub.com" and "www.avowners.com" and "www.clubavalanche.com" The first one is the biggest. My Avalanche name is "Bermuda Blue".

Mike


----------



## snothrasher (Mar 16, 2005)

*Dyno Tuning*

anyone know of any other Dyno shops in the Hampton Roads area or does everyone pretty much recommend Virginia Speed/Enginetec. I was just considering VA Speed but then i saw that Street Motor Sports had 3 pulls for $65 whereas VA Speed was 2 pulls for $75 i think. Just curious.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Personaly I take my car to Dyno Tuned Performance here in Chesapeake. I have taken many of my customers high end cars there to be worked on, they realy know what they are doing and personaly dont trust anyone else. They do 3 pulls for 75. I just had my GTO done today with 700 miles and the first oil change yesterday, it put down 323hp to the wheel. Dyno Tuned's # is 757-549-3966


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

snothrasher said:


> anyone know of any other Dyno shops in the Hampton Roads area or does everyone pretty much recommend Virginia Speed/Enginetec. I was just considering VA Speed but then i saw that Street Motor Sports had 3 pulls for $65 whereas VA Speed was 2 pulls for $75 i think. Just curious.


I go to Virginia Speed. Where is Street Motor Sports?


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Good meeting you Erin at Jenro's. The weather held out a little while anyway. As the weather gets better we will do it again. Maybe get a few more GTO's out there.

We had several comments from other people that it was the first time they had seen a GTO off the car lot, let alone 2 together.

Mike


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

It would definetly be nice to get a few more GTO's out there. We are kind of an exclusive club, I've know what the car looks like since it first came out and have always looked for them on the road. Since they first came out over a year ago I have only seen 3 others in this area. Supposedly there are a few more in this area, if we can get them together we would be doing great.


----------



## snothrasher (Mar 16, 2005)

bluegto04 said:


> I go to Virginia Speed. Where is Street Motor Sports?


1417 Kelland Drive, Suite D 
Chesapeake, VA 23320
streetmotosports.com
"Across from JackRabbit Storage on South Military (between the 464 overpass and the Campostella/Miltary Intersection)."

I had never heard of them until the other day when i was looking for dyno tuners. they have a pic of three mustangs outside of their shop though. . . could be a sketchy gettup :lol:


thanks braman i'll check them out! yeah man i've seen more '05's in the past month or so than i have seen '04's since their production. . . just in y-town i've seen a black, red, silver, and my dad's cyclone grey. . . could just be driving through though.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> Good meeting you Erin at Jenro's. The weather held out a little while anyway. As the weather gets better we will do it again. Maybe get a few more GTO's out there.
> 
> We had several comments from other people that it was the first time they had seen a GTO off the car lot, let alone 2 together.
> 
> Mike


I plan on being there Saturday April 16. Can't be there on April 9th because I have 24hr duty. Hope to see you there.

Chris


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

bluegto04 said:


> I go to Virginia Speed. Where is Street Motor Sports?


What ever dyno shop you use I would atleast find out if they have dynoed any other GTO's. Dyno Tuned Performance I know has run 2 05's, I can tell you that Frank at DTP know's what he is doing when it comes to LS1's. He built an LS1 for his Vette that is putting 400+ to the wheel. They do a hell of a job with both FORD and GM. If it were my car and money I would take it to them. I have taken quite a few cars to them for customers of mine, that list includes Shelby Series 1, ZR1 Vette, MB SL600, Vipers and old school 30's hot rods.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

*Jenro's*

I will be at Jenro's this evening, hope to see some other GTO's there. :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I would be there but I have a date with my wife. I may try to make it out next weekend.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

There is a car/truck/motorcycle show on the board walk in Va Beach next weekend. I am showing my 76 Vette. If we got enough interest we could bring the GTO's. It's not exclusive to old vechicles.

Then the weekend after is Monsters on the Beach with a trucks show on the board walk and I will be showing my Blazer.

Come on out.

Mike


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Had good weather for car show on boardwalk Sat. I took best in class for C-3 Corvette. Went to Jenro's afterward and saw 04 GTO Blue, but never saw the driver.

I will be in Va Beach next weekend for the Monsters on the Beach show and shine with my 90 Blazer...and then go to Jenro's.

Mike


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> It would definetly be nice to get a few more GTO's out there. We are kind of an exclusive club, I've know what the car looks like since it first came out and have always looked for them on the road. Since they first came out over a year ago I have only seen 3 others in this area. Supposedly there are a few more in this area, if we can get them together we would be doing great.


Well i just got mine 3 wks ago just got my 1000 milers on her now going for the oil change. i'm her in hampton....Dave


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

bluegto04 said:


> I will be at Jenro's this evening, hope to see some other GTO's there. :cheers


wheres is jenro,s located im in hampton dont get over to that side much


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

GTODAVE05 said:


> wheres is jenro,s located im in hampton dont get over to that side much


Take 64 east to 13 north (Ches. Bay Bridge exit) follow 5 miles take first Independence Blvd exit go 3 miles to Haygood Shopping Center on right...in parking lot in front of Jenro's.

Mike


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> Had good weather for car show on boardwalk Sat. I took best in class for C-3 Corvette. Went to Jenro's afterward and saw 04 GTO Blue, but never saw the driver.
> 
> I will be in Va Beach next weekend for the Monsters on the Beach show and shine with my 90 Blazer...and then go to Jenro's.
> 
> Mike


04 GTO Impulse Blue was me. I try to go there every Saturday.. When you were there, I was probably talking to my friend Jeff with the 1964 light blueish-green Lemans with the straight six, overhead cam engine. He was at the boardwalk too and won first place for his class of car.

Edit: Plan on being at Jenros this evening if the thunderstorms don't roll in.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> wheres is jenro,s located im in hampton dont get over to that side much


Its located in Virginia Beach at the Haygood shopping center, where Haygood and Independence Blvd meet. Eveybody meets in front of the Bank Of America.

Edit: Follow gtoavette's directions.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

gtoavette, Mike

Nice meeting you this evening. Here are the links for Pontiacs In The Park.
Pontiacs In The Park 
Virginia Motorsports Park
Hope to see you there and other pontiacs and members of this forum too. :rofl: :seeya:


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Had good day on board walk Sat with my Blazer. Won a trophy for Best Engine. There was some tuff competition for overall.

Good meeting you Chris, I will try to make the GTG this weekend.

Mike


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

My car will be coming out of the bodyshop today. I plan on being at Jenros on Saturday around 4:30pm. :cheers


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

My car is still in the bodyshop, so I will not be at Jenros.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Went to Jenro's Sat 6-4, took my new old 1980 Camaro I just got off ebay. Saw a black 04 GTO with a bad a$$ supercharger and some sweet wheels.

Beachcombers is having a car show 6-12-05 Sun from 10am to 2pm. I will have 3 of my rides there, but not the GTO. The Camaro,come check it out.

Mike


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Mike, 
Were is the show going to be at?


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Hey Mike,
> Were is the show going to be at?


I guess that would help...Colonial Chev on Va Beach Blvd.

Mike


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

I no longer live in Virginia, now I live in Connecticut. I will go to next years Pontiacs In The Park. :cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Woohoo. I got one arty:


----------



## woodnutz (Oct 7, 2005)

*GTO at Lake Anna*

I have a black with red interior with 04 Goat at lake anna. I have seen a red one near Louisa, and another 05 out near bowling green. My goat has almost 40K miles on it already in about 14 months.


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool, the central VA region is full of GTO's. Congrats Fat Nick!


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

woodnutz said:


> I have a black with red interior with 04 Goat at lake anna. I have seen a red one near Louisa, and another 05 out near bowling green. My goat has almost 40K miles on it already in about 14 months.


DAMN! You must love to drive that thing :cool


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

At Ft Belvoir in N VA.


----------



## woodnutz (Oct 7, 2005)

*Oh Yes*

I love driving it. I wish it was my job. Got away with two illegal things with it this past weekend in C'Ville. Nothing but grumpy stairs from old people. I had to make a "speedy u-turn" by scott stadium. It is not my fault the road was two narrow and I had to break the back end loose! 

Anyone with mods near the lake?


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

Woodnutz you should come to Richmond Dragway on the 28th. There will be a few goats there with mods.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll be there with you guys again. arty:


----------



## woodnutz (Oct 7, 2005)

*Richmond Drag Way*

I just might have to show up. I have never raced my car but I am curious to what I could run. I am sure I will make the Goat look worse than it is, but I am just a novice. Do they require anything particular to race? Perhaps I can get my father with his 2004 Lemans Z06 to show up. He has never raced either but we both are interested in how good or bad we are. We have only gtech'd the z06.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

woodnutz said:


> I just might have to show up. I have never raced my car but I am curious to what I could run. I am sure I will make the Goat look worse than it is, but I am just a novice. Do they require anything particular to race? Perhaps I can get my father with his 2004 Lemans Z06 to show up. He has never raced either but we both are interested in how good or bad we are. We have only gtech'd the z06.


Wear long pants. He will probably need a helmet. Other than that it is a good time :cool


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey don't know if you guys know about it, but we're planning a GTO meet for November 12th in Richmond, VA around 1pm at the Short Pump Mall. Please PM for details.

We've got over 20 so far, so come on out.....


----------



## Oxyg3n (Nov 18, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> I live in Franklin, VA. My office is in Portsmouth, VA. Anyone else around??
> 
> Mike



Hey Whats up... I live in Richmond But I lived 25 years in Franklin... I dont own a Goat yet...but Im working on it now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

so NONE of the 300,000 GTO's in Prince William, Fairfax, Herndon, Reston area are on this board?


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm here.. bought my 05 quicksilver in december.. I'm always driving around newport news putting to many miles on my car.. but what can I say.. I love driving it to much.. Anyone that wants to can come out to kroger on victory blvd next to the super K on sat nights or come out to starbucks on oyster point/jefferson intersection on friday and sat nights cause there is a lot of cars there each night.. everyone just sitting around talking until its time to go looking for some fun on the streets..


----------



## xMeekSx (Mar 7, 2006)

In Springfield, VA. Anyone nearby?


----------



## gmcjim (Jan 6, 2006)

Lake ridge here.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2006)

Leesburg, VA here. Saw my first other Goat today at WORK! I work at a Government Office in McLean with several hundred people and damn if I didn't see a black Goat just like mine! Nice to know at least one other person can understand me. We do have something of a "muscle alley" going in the parking lot some days. Firebird, vettes, mustang GT's, Chevy HHS, Goats - there are some nice rides. Most of the federal employees don't buy American, though, and drive these crummy ricers or Aryan "supercars". These are young dudes, too, you would think they would like a tough ride like the Goat. I say - "be patriotic, walk a ricer today!"


----------



## ITS BACK (Mar 9, 2006)

We are in Roanoke, VA. We have an '04 GTO Quicksilver/Red M6. 

In Roanoke and the surronding area we have seen 4 other GTO's, not that often though.

1 Yellow Jacket '05, 1 Torrid Red '04, 1 Black '05 and 1 other '04 Quicksilver.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

gtoavette said:


> I live in Franklin, VA. My office is in Portsmouth, VA. Anyone else around??
> 
> Mike


Yep! I live in Newsoms, Va. Just outside of Franklin. Only seen one other Gto in Franklin- A red 05. I have a 06Black/Red M6 but usually only get it out on weekends.Drive my truck to work in Va Beach during the week.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Warrenton here. Picking up my Phantom Black 6M today. Looking forward to meeting you guys sometime.

Jim M.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

ITS BACK said:


> We are in Roanoke, VA. We have an '04 GTO Quicksilver/Red M6.
> 
> In Roanoke and the surronding area we have seen 4 other GTO's, not that often though.
> 
> 1 Yellow Jacket '05, 1 Torrid Red '04, 1 Black '05 and 1 other '04 Quicksilver.



well there are several here in franklin county. i know of 2 torrid red 05. 3 black 04, 1 torrid red 06. plus i have seen several in and around the other. even seen a spice red in rocky mount


----------



## Jollyjoker (May 10, 2006)

Sorry to copy you on the same color Redgoat. I originally went to Berglung to purchase a yellow 05 M6 with 17s. I really wanted 18s so I wound up purchasing a red 06 M6 with 18s and red leather. 

Your one of the reasons I had to have one. I kept seeing you drive through town. While I was outside smoking one day, you drove by and gassed you goat just a little and went slightly sideways through a turn in front of the farmer's market. I'm guessing that was you but, there are a couple red 05s in town like you said. Either way that was sweet. :cheers 

Gary


----------



## kannona (Dec 18, 2004)

Herndon, VA here. I have an 05 Cyclone Grey M6. I hope to see some of you on the road in the future.

Take care,

Kannona


----------



## Walked (Jun 22, 2006)

Burke VA, 04 Silver, M6.

Saw an 05 goat on the road today in the Clifton area, honked and gave me the thumbs up :cheers 



Also! Would anyone in there area be interested in perhaps helping out someone trying to learn to do some of their own mechanical work? I'm looking for someone to help me at least swap out the brakepads, and perhaps rotors. Is ther anyone in Northern VA that would perhaps be willing to assist me with this?


----------



## MrGrandNational (Jul 12, 2006)

06/M6 BOM in Suffolk. I frequent newport news.


----------



## myred2004gto (Jul 23, 2006)

Walked said:


> Burke VA, 04 Silver, M6.
> 
> Saw an 05 goat on the road today in the Clifton area, honked and gave me the thumbs up :cheers
> 
> ...



Walked,

I'm new to this board, but have been on LS1GTO.com for some time. I can give you hand on the brake job. Its not to terrible to do.

Pat,


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

C'Ville GTO said:


> I purchased a Torrid Red M6 in late Nov and have yet to see another one on the road. Any others in the state?


I was wondering if there was another GTO near me. Got a Spice Red M6 in June from Reynolds in Orange. :cheers 

Where did you get yours? C'ville dealer never had one. I kept getting shown a Grand Am/Prix. What a joke.


----------



## jesco (Aug 14, 2006)

*staunton/waynesboro*

06 cyclone m6
work in Charlottesville, live in the valley.
i have seen an 05/06 black at staples in staunton and an 04 blue in Cville. not a lot that I have seen here.
whats up everybody??


----------



## woffman5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Newport News, Va. I have a yellow jacket 05 GTO with the M6. I love it. However, some a$$hole decided it would be a good idea to run a key down the passenger side behind the door all the way to the wheel well. I was pretty pissed when I found it. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good body shop on this side of the water. The latest hurricane also laid a basketball hoop down on it and put a little dent in the a-pillar right above the passenger door, hince the body shop. My girl friend also has an black 04 with the auto. Any help with a good body and paint shop would be greatly apprecited.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

woffman5- I don't live on your side of the water but if u don't get a response hear try the mid atlantic section on ls2gto.com. There are a few 757goat members near you and they usually post over there.And check out 757GOAT.ORG if your interested in a GTO club.


----------



## thspoq (Sep 13, 2006)

Poquoson/Hampton area

04 M6











:seeya:


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

not a GTO owner but i live in leesburg va, used to live in tidewater area.


----------

